# Sex question



## firsttimer25 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is uncomfortable but I have to ask this. Is it weird that a man stops sex in the middle to go to the bathroom and urinate? He came back and started again and ejaculated within 15 seconds inside of me. He then reached to clean up and I got up to go to bathroom myself (out of confusion over what just happened) and he said "where you going, I will use my hands". 

This has left me really confused because as a grown woman... This has never happened to me before. I've only had a few partners. But I would consider myself pretty hip to the whole issue. 

Thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

I wouldn't say it's THAT weird--maybe he just really had to pee? Especially if you guys had been drinking at all (alcohol is a diuretic) then it doesn't seem that weird. I wouldn't worry too much about it unless it becomes a regular habit.

I think it's funny that he asked where YOU were going though haha... Maybe he wasn't that experienced?


----------



## firsttimer25 (Oct 14, 2010)

He hadn't been drinking (it was morning) and HE iniated it. I thought if you had to go.. Why start anything?

When he asked where I was going... It was very typical. It's all about him and then he expects me to just hang out. Ugh. Tell me why that struck YOU as weird? Should I he able to expect this to be less mechanical? It's SO cold. 

wouldn't say it's THAT weird--maybe he just really had to pee? Especially if you guys had been drinking at all (alcohol is a diuretic) then it doesn't seem that weird. I wouldn't worry too much about it unless it becomes a regular habit.

I think it's funny that he asked where YOU were going though haha... Maybe he wasn't that experienced?[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

I guess I just thought it was hypocritical for him to find it weird for you to go but not him. 

Also, side note: it's smart for women to go to the restroom right away after sex as it reduces the risk of UTIs. So you can tell him that next time haha 

Have you tried talking to him about it? Or just asking what happened?


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Well if it was first thing in the morning then maybe he just needed to go!

Maybe he thought that during orgasm he would urinate and out of respect for you he felt it was better to excuse himself. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I will say this about a guys biology - a full bladder leads to an erection so in the morning, around 6 a.m., it can be often a "triple whammy" -

1. Full bladder.
2. Hormones are at a perfect storm.
3. Your wife's warm body is next to you.

I have had sex a couple times this way where actually the pain of the full bladder starts to outweigh the pleasure.

Actually, it's interesting that he was able to come back and finish because if I went and peed. . .well, the penis is interesting. . .it has to deflate to pee. So peeing causes a kind of de-arousal.

I don't know what to say - when you gotta go, you gotta go.

Sex isn't always like the movies.


----------



## drock (Dec 4, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it unless it happens a lot. I have actually had that happen to me where I had to go in the middle of IT .


----------



## towngirl (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, maybe he was just "piss hard" and had to pee really bad. Or maybe... He also had to fart. It happens. Two times during our 18 year marriage, my husband had to excuse himself during mid-sex, go into the bathroom and "cut one". And you know, laugh all you want, but I really appreciate him all the more for that. 

It's far better than him to letting it rip while he is on top me. It would TOTALLY kill the mood. Anyway, my two cents...


----------

